# 16F876. Termometro digital. Dudas.



## geminiz (Jul 16, 2008)

Hola amigos, soy Renobato en este tema, a gatas copio circuitos y los hago, me doy mucha maña con la parte "artesanal" de los prototipos no asi con los diseños  Encontre un termometro digital con display de LCD y proporciona el codigo fuente en hex y asm, lo cual ya es una gran ayuda, algo de programacion se aunque esta sera mi primera incursion en pic`s. 
Me gustaria incorporarle un rele que se active cuando la temperatura sea inferior a "N" y se desactive cuando esta exceda el valor "N" al tiempo que active un buzzer. Es para un acuario, requiero que si el agua esta a menos de (por ej)  27º se active el calentador, y a mas de 29 se apague. Puede parecer una tonteria pero los termostatos de los calentadores de acuario, incluso de los "caros" suelen trabarse y oacionar perdidas considerables de vidas y dinero. 
*Este es el circuito del Termometro:*, publico y opensource o sea que se puede trabajar en el con tranquilidad siempre que se compartan las mejoras (en breve resumen)

*Este es parte de otro diseño que encontre* parte de un termostato para heladeras, pero me parecio que la salida del rele del 16F870 puede ser aplicable al 876, ustedes que saben banda de esto diran ..!!!






Gracias. 

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2008)

El segundo circuito es mas apropiado para tu aplicacion pero posiblemente cambie un poco el programa con el que funciona el PIC... 

La solucion mas simple en tu caso es usar un circuito con operacionales llamado "comparador de ventan" basicamente se trata de 2 comparadores que trabajan en conjunto para dar una señal cuando el voltaje se encuentra dentro del rango programado

http://www.jdelfino.com.ar/proyectos/descarga.php?archivo=Termometro de Ctl.pdf

Solo cambia L3 por un relevador y usa el contacto normalmente cerrado para el calefactor

Si quieres algo mas complejo intenta este:

http://213.97.130.124/termo/termo.htm


----------



## geminiz (Jul 17, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> El segundo circuito es mas apropiado para tu aplicacion pero posiblemente cambie un poco el programa con el que funciona el PIC...
> 
> http://www.jdelfino.com.ar/proyectos/descarga.php?archivo=Termometro de Ctl.pdf
> 
> http://213.97.130.124/termo/termo.htm



Hola, he mirado los enlaces que me proporsionas, el pdf no sirve a mis fines. El otro ya lo habia visto de hecho tengo un compilado con todos los proyectos de José Manuel García ya que son especificos para acuarios.

Mi intension es utilizar el digital que postee con LCD 16x2 ya que tiene un monton de funciones incluidas que me serian de gran utilidad ( control de maximas y minimas semanales, etc ...) solo restaria agregarle un buzzer, y un rele para que active cuando la temperatura sea inferior a "N" y desactive cuando sea superior a "N2" esa parte habria qeu hacerla a nivel programacion del micro controlador ( de esta parte entiendo algo ...  ) Si puedes ayudarme te estare muy agradecido.
Gracias. 

Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2008)

Se puede... pero tienes que hacer modificaciones tanto en Hardware como en Software, en Hardware tienes que buscar un pin libre y usarlo para encender el relevador. En software hay que añadir las rutinas para que se configure y se encienda ese pin segun las temperaturas que estas buscando


----------



## geminiz (Jul 17, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Se puede... pero tienes que hacer modificaciones tanto en Hardware como en Software, en Hardware tienes que buscar un pin libre y usarlo para encender el relevador. En software hay que añadir las rutinas para que se configure y se encienda ese pin segun las temperaturas que estas buscando



Las de software me animo, semana mas dia menos, tendre que estudiar un toco pero no me asusta, me llevo bien con el teclado.  la de hardware te agradeceria que me hecharas una mano. 

Con el software ya me compre el programador y los programas para empezar a mirar, la verdad qeu es un mundo nuevo para mi pero en un poquito tiempo lo tengo resuellto  ( espero ) jajaja. 
Gracias.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 17, 2008)

ok.. postea los archivos del PCB para ver si hay pines disponibles que puedas usar para el relay...


----------



## geminiz (Jul 17, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> ok.. postea los archivos del PCB para ver si hay pines disponibles que puedas usar para el relay...



es toda la información del termometro digital, que como ya dije, se proporciona en forma gratuita. 
Aqui un dibujo pasado a bmp de las pistas del circuito 




Pregunta, suponiendo que el esquematico del rele y el buzer sirva, hay forma de hacerlo trabajar con 9V ? digo para no tener que armar fuente aparte. 

Para que trabajes lo menos posible te dejo los pines del pic. 





Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad.
Saludos.


----------



## geminiz (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola encontre una modificacion al diseño original que incorpora un parlantito, que entiendo es facilmente adaptable ( en terminos de hardware) a mis necesidades, puede ser asi ? 
Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2008)

En el primer circuito veo que tienes disponibles los pines 3 a 7 y el 15, puedes agarrar cualquiera de ellos para encender el relevador

En el segundo circuito si puedes cambiar el parlante por un relevador para activar la carga, de echo tambien se estan colgando del pin 15, pero veo 2 errores y una modificacion

Primero la entrada del LM317 te la esta marcando a +5V, pero eso esta mal... tiene que ser a +9V

Segundo la entrada del altavoz la pone a +6V, como tu quieres usar un relevador ese voltaje dependera del tipo de relevador que quieras usar, los mas comunes son a +12V y si ese es tu caso tambien puedes poner el LM317 a +12V para que no tengas que comprar transformadores de multiples voltajes

La unica modificacion extra es añadir en paralelo un diodo de cualquier tipo (como un 1N4148 o un 1N914) con la bobina del relevador, el catodo del diodo debe ir al positivo de la fuente, esto es para proteger al circuito de las corrientes inversas que genera el relevador al swichear.... 

Estoy bajando el archivo que dejaste para revisar como esta hecho el proyecto


----------



## geminiz (Jul 18, 2008)

Bueno edito el viejo asi no hago eso que siempre me retan   
Hice algunas modificaciones y me gustaria, si puedes claro esta, le heches una mirada y me corrijas.* Haciendo click en cada imagen las abres en tamaño real. *





Saludos. 
y Gracias.


----------



## geminiz (Jul 24, 2008)

Ahi podria andar el diseño ?
Agregue dos sondas mas en serie y dos rele, los valores de voltaje los correji acorde a tus indicaciones.


----------

